# Eye problems with Graves???!!!



## Momto2boys (Jul 4, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Hyperthyroidism and Graves Disease in March of this year. Well I was taken off my Methimazole Wednesday for the iodine uptake test and I woke up yesterday with this servere pain and pressure in my left eye. It is bulged out only a little and I seem to be the only one that notices is. I look like I just have a real lazy right eye!

I am wondering if anyone found something that seemed to hel with the swelling and pain? Right now I am doing 400mg of Ibuprofin every 3 to 4 hours and cold compresses. This seemed to work some last night as when I got up this morning it wasn't as bad (the bulging) as it was yesterday. I can't see an eye doctor till tomorrow sometime if not the day after. were they able to dialate your eyes for the exam? Was there any pain during the exam? Can someone tell me what to expect when I go?

I am suppose to have either surgery or RAI by the end of the month. Did your eye problems continue after this?

Thanks for any input I can recieve!!!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi!

I'm so sorry you are having eye issues. It sounds like you are doing everything right until you get to the eye doctor. I just had my eye examine and there was no pain at all. Your eyes can be dialated. You will probably be given some drops to try and get the swelling down so that it elevates the pressure.

I had a total thyroidectomy. Unfortunately with Graves, you can have eye issues even after you have RAI or a thyroidectomy. I wouldn't let that stop you getting the RAI if that is what you are chosing to do because hopefully the RAI will help so many of the other symptoms you are experiencing and help to get your thyroid levels better regulated. Better thryoid regulation is good for your eyes too.

Hang in there and I am sending a prayer that your eye exam goes well and you get some relief.

:hugs:

Patti


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Momto2boys said:


> I am suppose to have either surgery or RAI by the end of the month. Did your eye problems continue after this?
> 
> Thanks for any input I can recieve!!!


If you have eye involvement then you should not have RAI.


----------



## Momto2boys (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not going to have the RAI now just going straight fpr surgery and then X-Ray therapy on my eyes to stop the progression and hopefully reverse it!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Best wishes to you! I hope you'll feel much better very soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Momto2boys said:


> I was diagnosed with Hyperthyroidism and Graves Disease in March of this year. Well I was taken off my Methimazole Wednesday for the iodine uptake test and I woke up yesterday with this servere pain and pressure in my left eye. It is bulged out only a little and I seem to be the only one that notices is. I look like I just have a real lazy right eye!
> 
> I am wondering if anyone found something that seemed to hel with the swelling and pain? Right now I am doing 400mg of Ibuprofin every 3 to 4 hours and cold compresses. This seemed to work some last night as when I got up this morning it wasn't as bad (the bulging) as it was yesterday. I can't see an eye doctor till tomorrow sometime if not the day after. were they able to dialate your eyes for the exam? Was there any pain during the exam? Can someone tell me what to expect when I go?
> 
> ...


It usually is one eye first and one eye will always remain the worst. I hope you are seeing a Ophthalmologist? There is much to be done. No doubt he/she will Rx steroid drops and lacrilube to use at night w/something lighter to use by day.

I am so sorry to hear this.

Cooling packs, sleep with head slightly elevated, wear sun glasses always if you have photophobia.


----------

